# DIY Incubator



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I have just reached a milestone in my reptile keeping, firstly, I have a gravid Collared Lizard, secondly the humidity levels need to be really high for the eggs, so thirdly I decided to make an incubator myself.

I had a small glass fish tank with a plastic lid, you know the sort. I bought a fish tank heater, 100w and a long piece of wood. Made a wooden frame that sits nicely in the tank with 4 legs to keep it up higher than the water level, and wrapped the frame in the mesh type stuff used for plastering, its like a thin bandage.

Anyway, heater goes in, water goes in, frame goes on top, egg tubs sit on frame, the bandage type stuff allows water to evaporate through it enabling the humidity, will need to cut some holes in the lid to allow for some of it to escape, and adjust the thermostat to get the air temperature in there to the right levels. I'm well chuffed with myself, might even post a picture later !!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you sure Collared eggs need high humidity? I can't remember if it was you that said you had bred them before. I can't think now, I might be wrong but I think the subtrate medium needs to be dry.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I eat sleep and breathe collareds so I'm sure. I wouldn't have gone to all that effort without doing my research, lol. Just because they come from dry climates doesn't mean they lay their eggs on the surface, lol. They go deeper where it's moist.

Again, thanks for the compliments !!!!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool, I just wasn't sure - you know when you get that inkling you read something somewhere lol.

I think my male is starting to show his age now. He's losing weight, eyes and hips are sunken, he's not too fussed about eating all that much and spends most of his time resting. I wasn't sure how old he was when I got him a couple of years ago, but he's been wormed and he is well provided for so there is little else that could be the cause. It's sad really - I'd gotten use to playing dare when it came to trying to feed him without him getting out of the viv lol.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Ha Ha, LMAO playing dare at feeding time is something my OH refuses to do, if I'm not here they dont get fed, they like to either run around the floor (not safe with an emperor scorp loose in the house), or run up his arm and sit on his head, he can't co-ordinate his arms in the mirror to get them down, lmao hilarious.

Sorry to hear your old fella isnt faring so well, I was just telling another owner yesterday that I have a friend in the US that has a cb collared thats over 12 years old. At least yours hasa good life and can chill out without birds or snakes trying to eat him, old and happy, thats the way to be )


----------

